# Mirrodine 17MR



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

For the fishermen who are catching trout/reds on the mirrodine, what time of the day is better, incoming/out-going tide and water depth? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It doesn't matter...that thing is like crack to the trout...they can't resist it and they will hammer it.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

What seems to be the hot color? Also how are you guys working them, constant retrieve with a twitch here and there? Sorry to jack your thread just curious as well.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I use the #18, 49 and the CFPR the most with a twitch twitch reel up slack and do it again. Had the best luck in 7' or less water but have had them come from deeper to eat one.
http://www.mirrolure.com/lumo/14-17-18-27mr.html


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

60hertz said:


> It doesn't matter...that thing is like crack to the trout...they can't resist it and they will hammer it.



my experience as well. 

It's not too popular but i actually use the vampire color. Cant remember the exact name, but either that or something fruity with a white belly is good. slow jigs with a slow retrieve work for me. some of the easiest fish to catch in the bays in my opinion.

as for time of day I usually have better luck in the early morning from sun-up to about 2 hours after. they will hit it all day, but you can limit out earlier in the day.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I've used 4 different colors and all produce fish. I use them just about the whole time I'm fishing. Last Sunday was a neap tide and I still killed um.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I bet you could buy one of those and paint it pitch black and they would still kill it.


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the information!!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The skippies, blues and spanish don't care what color it is...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Purchased one today for the first time. Will try it this weekend on Escambia for some Reds. I got a perfect spot, they normally will kill a crank bait, let's see if they'll crush this one. More to come...

NJD


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Mirrolure Catch 2000*

Try the Mirrorlure Catch 2000 or Catch Jr. Black back and silver or black back and gold. Killer on reds and trout. Fish the same way as Mirrodine lures.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I have several varieties, cause I love that lure. By far the best combo I've had is early morning, before sunrise, incoming tide, with chartreuse. They tear it up. I've had a blue one that has never gotten a hit on days when the hooks were bent straight on the yellow one.


----------

